# WTB 3-5acr Ranch in Sonoma County, Ca US



## MATTL (Dec 9, 2016)

I recently got a Water Treatment Job up in Cloverdale, Ca but the city is extremely Pricey and so are the surrounding area's even to rent is pricey.

I don't have much saved at this time but if anyone has or knows of some land in the area or inbetween Cloverdale and Sacramento i would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## MATTL (Dec 9, 2016)

P.s
When i was younger me and my family helped take care of a ranch, Horses Chickens etc etc
so we have experience.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

MATTL, have you looked further north, maybe the Ukiah area? This is a very expensive place to live I agree. The further north you go, the cheaper it will be.


----------

